# im pregnant i cant believe it



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

i tested on my period day and it said negative so i tested again today and its positive im so happy took 3 months of clomid


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Well done enjoy it

Love kelli


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

thanks you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Gerkin  very pleased for you + hope you have a happy healthy 8 months ahead of you 

i am going to add your name to the bubs board hunny 

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations hun on your BFP!!

Nikki


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

That is Fab news Hun

It gives us all extra hope. i love to hear about clomid BFP. Cause sometimes its easier to think it will never work


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!          Wishing you a happy and healthy PG!!!!
jesXXX


----------



## kezzzzzza (Feb 14, 2007)

wounderful news i start  clomid tomorrow first time wish me luck.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

congratulations!!! i have just started taking clomid and you have given me hope that it can happen !!!! 

[fly]     

[move] amanda xx


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

all i can say to every one trying on clomid is yes it does work and has worked twice for me now this time it was my 3rd month of clomid  my dose was 50mg yes it makes you feel poo and pregnant all the time and bad dreams but dont let it get you down baby dust to you all message me if any one would like a msn friend to nag or tell your worries to im here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations, it's great to hear it works x


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

ohhh wow!! this is fantastic news!!! congratulations!!! whoo hoo....i am v happy for you loving that clomid works i start soon!! 

enjoy your pregnancy sweetie xx xx


----------

